# Paph Geoffrey Hands??????



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Would anyone have a picture or link to a picture of this paph that they can share?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 13, 2006)

I've got a blooming size one with a few growths...and haven't bloomed it yet.

You can find pics with a google image search, but most I have seen don't even look like they have tigrinum in them.

Jon
________
Avandia Lawsuit


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

This is one of those poor poor plants (more for us than for the plant) that is made with two species that, though they might look really cool if they ever bloom, are tricky to bloom. I think that's why there aren't many photos. P. rothschildeanum just grows so darn slow, and P. tigrinum buds blast if you look at them funny. 

I haven't ever seen a photo.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

The name scares me.


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Heather just scratched that idea. I couldn't find any pictures online neways.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Ask Marilyn LeDoux maybe? I know she had the cross a while back, perhaps she has a photo. Although, judging by the size of the seedling she sent me (which RonNY now has) maybe not.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry I hadn't looked on google in a while. The site I saw it was actually on Geoffrey Hands website (the guy who named it). It is a small picture, and looks a bit like Susan Booth.

I am pretty sure this is the link, but my computer won't open it.
http://www.users.waitrose.com/~orchids/

Jon
________
Extreme q


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2006)

Here it is:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 13, 2006)

That's the one, I still question it's ID though.

Jon
________
Vaporizer review


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather - I found that link already. I think the site's down

Kyle - Thanks that sure is a nice red.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2006)

Not mine, I linked to the archieve of the web site that Jon posted.

Kyle


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

Resurrecting this. Anyone ever seen one in bloom? I killed one, just like to see what I'm missing!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2013)

by golly by gosh, I think I have one of these! I'll have to double check the GH, my records indicate 6 gr., 6" pot from Hausermann's, $25 during Orchidfest 9/'08, 'Charles E' was the roth parent.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, gorgeous.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 13, 2013)

Any photos Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2013)

AdamD said:


> Any photos Dot?



?? Not mine.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2013)

That Paph shown above is William Ambler not G. Hands


----------

